# Dressing a board



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

From the title many of you would assume I was talking about taking a rough sawn plank and passing it over the Jointer… through the Thicknesser [planer] and then using a table saw… to get a dressed all round [DAR] board..

Neverthless that is correct but for this post, I actually meant dressing the board with props for a better photograph… one that shows the board in its best light..

Speaking of light that is a topic for future discussion…

Her are a few before and after shots I have used on my Etsy Store.




































Comments and Critiques welcomed…


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice presentation Larry. I use some of the same photo tricks in my etsy store also. It really helps.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmmm, what can I say? It looks good although the right side in all of them seems a bit too shadowed. How about using a reflector on the left to bring the light back to the focal point?

I dunno, I try lots of different ideas here and there. I've even used colored cellophane over the flash and the lights to enhance one color and subdue another. Red would bring out the brown of the board, tomatoes and towel, but subdue some of the light yellow in the board at the same time? Just thinking here.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey thanks for the idea. I need a cutting board more suited to the period impressions I do, I think I'll try to make one like yours, it will fit in better.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

great presentation larry

it sure bring out the use
and essence of the work

we woodworkers are a strange lot

like seeing a beautiful woman
all dressed up

and wanting to ….....


----------



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

larry, the additions make all the difference in the world!! like night and day.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

Most certainly the "after" shots are better than the plain.

I would possibly change the color of the table though - try a solid color if you can and not wooden.

Good luck on Etsy!!!!

-bob


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice block, Larry!.............Jim


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice Larry, I love the presentation. It helps, what some would see as a plank, visualize a BBQ board.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dressed to thrill )


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Try a little raking light to make the wood pop. And maybe a lower angle to see the profiled edge more. If it is a cutting board, slice open one of the tomatoes and leave the knife nearby. I'd lose the towel or at least drape it somewhere with more varied folds as if you just used it to wipe your mouth from all those tasty tidbits.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool Idea, Larry!

Beautiful "Maters"

Lew


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Little bit of lipstick and mascara.
We are an easily fooled lot.


Mike


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

The one with the bottle is best, not because of the bottle, but just because of the shot.

Marketing…....hate it…....but I do it every day in the office….....and you have to do it too….......

Hmmm, when it isn't Saturday night, with me all alone…......

...we might talk about marketing.

Pot roast with potatoes and carrots in the oven, glass of chardonnay at my side.

Was on my flight simulator, northern Denmark, gonna fly to Berlin. But I remembered Dennis down there in Aero, and took a small aircraft that could land on the grass runway there, and flew there instead.

Finally the temperature is rising about zero F. Almost 8 degrees here. The skin dries out in the low humidity, and everything itches.

Twelve days and I am on vacation, down to Las Vegas, then back up to Northern Washington…....to our house in La Conner….....

Have a good one….......

Later…......


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you one and all… I have a few more things to think about now…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

SWEET board!!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

You are doing it right Larry !
It's all in the presentation that gets the interest and sale .

Kiefer


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

The read tomatoes add a nice contrast.

Great idea.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice before and afters Larry, like the dress up idea.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks Good Larry.

I see the XXXX beer bottle is with the XXXX board, but no beer with the Coopers board. Do I need to send you one?

By the way, for all non-Aussies, the beer is XXXX Gold, which is pronounced Four-X Gold. It is a brand made in Queensland where Larry lives. Most of the better known brands are associated with a particular state and there is a lot state loyalty that translates into ones choice of beers. Coopers is from South Australia where I am.

The local Aussie joke is that Four-X got is "XXXX" brand because the Queenslanders could not spell "beer". I can say that because I lived in Queensland before I lived in South Oz so I'm being as rude about myself as anyone else.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Good presentation, Larry.

I suppose its a matter of whether they look better dressed or naked.

Relatively plain - dressed. 
Complex (patterned) - not dressed

IMHO


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

never heard it called dressing before--i have always used the term staging


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Larry. Dressing it up makes it a lot more appealing to a potential customer (or anyone else). This is also a very helpful and important tip to other woodworkers who want to sell their stuff, whether it be on the net or at a craft fair. Whenever I look at craft fair or pictures I always think that all those individual pieces just put together on a shelf or in a photo completely lose their individuality and appeal as one can't see the forest for the trees. So an A+ on this post!


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

In every picture you do not show the board to its fullest. Shadow right, wall in back, etc. Get that perfect first then add something for dimension.

I believe top down and light from front is better. The coins on right need to pop.

It takes taking a lot of pictures till you get *one* good one. Some artist say 1 in 30.


----------



## USMC6531 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm far from an expert on presentation, so I will leave that to the professionals. But a comment on the board….AWESOME! I love how you incorporated the caps into it. Very unique and eye catching.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice board & presentation!

... in just reading the title, I was wondering what leg went into the pants first…. etc. LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks one and all… I am still learning about the lighting and staging but this post was mainly to show case the need for something more than just a quick pic … this is fairly ok for here on LJs.. but when it is being used to entice potential clients to look at your work it needs to be more… 
I shall look at lighting next and try to take on board the many suggestions…
I am still new to this… and I know a lot of your are even newer … so I will take heed from those who are more knowledgeable about the use of all the elements of photography.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful board, Larry.


----------

